# Using Benite on Interior doors and panels??



## Jacob (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a customer that is insisting on using Benite on all of his interior stain grade Birch panels and doors throughout his house I am just wondering if Benite actually makes any difference in the long run on the stained products. I have done samples on the wood and could not see any real difference in color or penetration. I guess I am wondering if anyone has any experience with this product. Please help.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I assume (thanks google!) that Benite is a wood conditioner?
I'm not sure if it will make a difference or not, but I would offer that you are opening up a can of worms if you allow the customer to spec your products and processes for the job. 

If this job is already bid and won, then make them sign a change order if it will change your scope of work or materials. 

If it isn't already won, then show them your sample boards and allow them to see that the product wont make a difference. OR, just do as they ask and bid it for the time and materials they are requesting you use.

And there you go.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Jacob said:


> I have a customer that is insisting on using Benite on all of his interior stain grade Birch panels and doors throughout his house I am just wondering if Benite actually makes any difference in the long run on the stained products. I have done samples on the wood and could not see any real difference in color or penetration. I guess I am wondering if anyone has any experience with this product. Please help.


Hey man don't worry about using this product at all. Imo it is well worth it.What it does is even out the stain so you won't have light and dark spots.It's usually used on soft to semi hard woods because they have areas that take stain more in some places than others but it won't hurt to use on birch.put some on your rag and wipe down all the wood the day before you stain.Once you use this product you will be using it again forsure.Also it goes a long way. Don't leave any buildup on the wood.


----------

